# Something hanging off my guppy



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

Yesterday I noticed something greenish hanging off my guppy I attached pics but it is hard to see because when you zoom like I did it gets blurry. I was thinking maybe a worm or something but online it says if it was an anchor worm it would kind of split at the end and I don't see any split in it. Any idea?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

could be poop


----------



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

Do you really think it could be poop? Like that close to it's head?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

well, when it poops, does it come out by the back fin or the front by the head?


----------



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

Well it's been there for over a day!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

catch the fish and try to remove whatever it is with a pair of tweezers..


----------

